# My Speed Blindfold Adventures, Part 3



## CraigBouchard (Aug 25, 2006)

Third Try...

23.61 DNF - I tried my solution afterwards, exactly as I executed it,
and it solved the cube, so I don't know what I did wrong this time.
Memorisation time: 55 minutes (ish)

Scramble: D B2 R' B' D2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R' U2 B2 D' L U2 L F2 D L' R' B2
R2 F' L2

Yellow on U Green on F

Haha, you gotta love not having to rescramble the cube to type up the
solution  When I was planning the cross I noticed the Xcross quite
quickly.
Solve:
X-Cross: y' R' D F' L B' L2 D2
Pair 2: x' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U x
Pair 3: y U L' U L U' L' U L
Pair 4: y U' R' U R U2 y' L U L'
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' D this was nice, when I was inspecting and saw
2 corners I was like, yes, this is gunna be sune or Pi, most likely
sune, then I did the 3rd corner, and it was oriented right, so I knew
it was sune )
PLL: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

If anyone is interested in how I do this, please let me know. This
solve I actually looked at each F2L pair as a possibility to execute
at any given time. The memo took forever on PLL because I was looking
at the edges all wrong. In the scramble (after I did the y' at the
beginning) the colours were RED ORANGE on F AND B and Blue and Green
on L and R the OLL had Red and Orange on F and B and Green and Blue on
L and R. So I kept looking at it wrong and the corners for some
reason I kept telling myself was a 2 cycle, duh I'm stupid 

anyway, I will go again, hopefully get a sub-50 memo time, and a
successful solve, because it bothers me that I've done it right each
time, except not. This one I actually don't know what I did wrong, it
may have been that on Pair 2 I did an extra set of R U' R' U but I
have no idea.

Craig


----------

